# Is Myths Inscribed #2 Coming Out?



## adriandiglio (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey all,

The Myths Inscribed ezine Issue #1 came out in December. Nothing has come out in January. Is this a bi-monthly or quarterly publication?

Thanks
-Adrian


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll leave it to Ravana to explain further, but I believe the plan at the moment is bi-monthly.  Don't worry, we're working on putting together Issue 2 behind the scenes at this very moment.


----------



## kayd_mon (Feb 12, 2013)

It's funny, I signed on today to ask this very question. I am also working on something to submit. Hopefully it will appear in a future issue!


----------



## Philip Overby (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, please send us whatever you'd like and spread the word.  We're always looking for submissions.


----------



## adriandiglio (Feb 13, 2013)

I had submitted my short story, The Ravenous Flock, a while ago and hadn't heard anything, so knowing that it is a bi-monthly publication does ease my concerns. Though, my submittal has a slight disadvantage by being on the longer side at 5,000 words, but I am still hopeful. =)


----------



## Ravana (Feb 14, 2013)

Soon. We're targeting the end of the month. In the event of minor miracles, it might even be a few days before that. 

For the moment, we're bi-monthly… unofficially. We hope to go monthly as soon as we have the submissions volume to make that possible. So if you want to see the mag come out more frequently, start sending us your best stuff. Rock our world. Or, since this is fantasy, "worlds."

Notifications for acceptances should be coming out today or tomorrow. Though I will add that rejection letters for this period have already been sent for anything that was received before Jan. 20 (those received after that are still in process), so if you haven't received one, that means your submission has at least _provisionally_ been accepted, pending any revisions we regard as necessary. If you fall into this category, stay tuned; you'll be contacted very soon now.


----------

